# Show Your Jon Boats



## Mini-x Fan (Jun 9, 2011)

I have always been impressed by the simplicity and functionality of jon boats. So, let's see them!

Tight Lines


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)




----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Mini-x Fan said:


> I have always been impressed by the simplicity and functionality of jon boats.
> 
> Me Too!!
> 
> Red's little brother, getting there.


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

here's the boat loaded down, we crammed more **** in that boat... sometimes i wondered how it'd even float loaded with 3 guys, two ice chest, and a loaded livewell.


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

17' g3


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> 17' g3


hahaha - that can't be the only pic you have!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

20' Weldcraft / 115 etec


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

jeff, that's what i like most about the little aluminum boat, you can do that kind of stuff and not worry about the gel coat


----------



## Run-skinny (Mar 19, 2012)

Those are great looking Jon boats! We carry new Alumacraft aluminum jon boats, if you are looking for a new one. Check out our website...
http://www.bnswatercraftandmarine.com/alumacraft

Here is a picture of a 16 foot Jon boat with a tiller

Here is a 16 foot Jon boat with Center Console


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Been there, done that...*



CaptDocHoliday said:


> 17' g3


This sort of thing can really ruin your day. Been there, done that, in nearly the same boat. Not again...


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

17 ft. G3 Outfitter 170.


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

1990 14 Ft. Lowe 1448
1981 35 horse Evinrude
55 Lb. Thrust Trolling Motor
Lowrance Elite 4 GPS/Sonar
Pedestal Seats


----------



## 3CK (Oct 5, 2010)

*2 Uncle J's*

Boat on the Left -1954 Uncle J Custom w/ 50 Yamaha
Boat on the Right - 1854 Uncle J Custom w/ 35 Gator Tail


----------



## driftwoodfisher (Oct 4, 2005)

*my boat*

here is my 14 footer and daughter


----------



## eclipse504 (Jan 3, 2012)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> 17' g3


How did that happen? Whats the story?


----------



## Capt Rebait (Dec 20, 2011)

18footer 90HP Yamaha


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

homemade with a 15hp will run 27 on the gps


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Y'all notice that the only one in rough water is sunk??


----------



## dan_wrider (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's mine! 1860 CC 90hp 4 stroke


----------



## Justin_Smithey (Aug 26, 2011)

dan_wrider said:


> Here's mine! 1860 CC 90hp 4 stroke


when we gonna slime it up again dan??:wink:


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

clint623 said:


> Y'all notice that the only one in rough water is sunk??


I represent this comment!! LOL

All boats are a compromise of design. Jon boats aren't made for strapping on the gulf in a 40 knot wind, they are made for going in shallow places and hauling heavy loads in those same shallow places and in deep water in moderate weather.

I have accidentally (head up arse) been in some hairy conditions in flatbottom boats and would say if the boat has a high bow on it, and the captain doesn't make a mistake, the jon will l handle more than the occupants can, especially if there's a scared occupant, beside the captain, and a bucket handy..


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

15/42 Southfork tunnel on steroids


----------



## headed south 2 (Sep 7, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> 15/42 Southfork tunnel on steroids


How shallow does that thing run? Nice boat!


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

*jon boat*

Yeah, its aluminum. maybe an advanced jon boat


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

spurgersalty said:


> 15/42 Southfork tunnel on steroids
> 
> Where'd you get it at. Looked at their website and see they're in Ark. Any local dealers?


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Bluwave1 said:


> Yeah, its aluminum. maybe an advanced jon boat


Curious - what brand of boat is that?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

headed south 2 said:


> How shallow does that thing run? Nice boat!


not as shallow as with the 25 on the back, and shallow enough for a while to keep a good cardiovascular program going



Brete said:


> spurgersalty said:
> 
> 
> > 15/42 Southfork tunnel on steroids
> ...


----------



## expressfish (Jun 8, 2004)

I'll play 1684 eldocraft, my gas sipper


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's mine. Cheap to run which makes it fun.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Here's my boat for catching bait and then the boat the bait goes in.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Cat'n Around ... that's a pretty nice bait catchin' rig.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

My skinny water screamer!


----------



## monstermerkur (Oct 4, 2011)

16' Crestliner, my first boat
Jeff


----------



## Shugster2 (May 10, 2012)

My Alumacraft 2072. Love it!


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

*17ft G3*

Easy at the pump, easy to clean and fun to drive. Updating the trolling motor as we speak so there is a 55 wireless available if you are interested.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

clint623 said:


> Y'all notice that the only one in rough water is sunk??


Guess you never saw a sunk Fiberglass boat??


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

20x72 with tunnel and pods w/90hp yammie, runs very skinny and I love her  just took this yesterday while putting in and brushing in a duck blind 

keep your booger hook off the bang switch!


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

cva34 said:


> guess you never saw a sunk fiberglass boat??


yep! Happens to the best of em!


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

boltmaster said:


> yep! Happens to the best of em!


 no bueno!!! Story please!!!


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

This is my boat that I catch bait with. Bait also goes in it. Occasionally, fish will make their way in too.

Getting Pawpaws in the boat doesn't happen enough.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

boltmaster said:


> yep! Happens to the best of em!


This one hurt my eyes to look at, ouch!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

I know the story!!


----------



## Lucky (Sep 1, 2005)

Thats an expensive problem with an SCB! Jon boat, not so much.


----------



## Shugster2 (May 10, 2012)

pfffft.........that hurts no matter what!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*4th Jon boat*

Stared with 16ft alweld...16ft empire then 18ft empire...now 21 Empire,,That's it I'm finished buying aluminum boats.


----------



## Capt. Bobby Hill (Mar 30, 2010)

*Johnny*

2000 alumacraft 1860, just repowered


----------



## Shugster2 (May 10, 2012)

Nice empire and alumacraft!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*Empire.*



Shugster2 said:


> Nice empire and alumacraft!


You can't go wrong with the boat Mr Harmon builds,,,one of a kind. Here's my old 18ft that I sold to a friend with the understanding I will have first shot at buying it back if he ever decides to sell in the future...


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

I had not idea that Chuck had built a 21 ft modified vee(Empire). I bought a 18 with a tunnel that I designed and ran it for several years from LLM to Sabine. Very well built boats.

Shallow


----------



## troutalex33 (Aug 21, 2012)

*Alweld with Tohatsu !!*

Great little boat !! Alweld with 50 hp Tohatsu . This boat flies !! Its for sale too ...


----------



## kevin11mic (Apr 6, 2011)

14ft deep and wide...custom tunnel, 70hp, not coast guard approved, hauls tail and has plenty of leaks. Good ol riveted boat


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*jon boat*

Just a few photos, great little boats


----------

